# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Using Magic Spells For Dream Control (Making Complete List)

## dreamerJon23

*I'm very experienced with using spells (aka word commands) to dream walk successfully. So I'm sharing my spellbook to help inspire our community to develop a complete system of dream control in this form. Please read through these carefully and leave good dream control ideas with their word command (spell) so I can add them to the list. 

Also feel free to leave any advice for using these spells. 

Enjoy, DD 


--For General Use--

(Computer Light) - Illuminate - Star Trek
(Lumos Maxima) - Light
(Accio) - Summon Wand or Firebolt, etc. 
(Resolve) - Vivid Clarity
(Ennervate!) - full awareness, use in darkness or beginning of dream 
(I call on all the forces of love) - "Cupid, Bes, Aphrodite, Dogoda, Eros, Venus" use to have sex
(I Summon ...)
(Peairtohtum Locomotor) - Animates objects
(Wingaurdium Leviosa) - Lifts your target into the air 
(Accendio) - Shoot yourself into the air
(Reparo) - Repair object
(Point me) - use your wand as a compass to your destination
(Glisehoh) - Casts smooth gemlike surfaces
(Deletrius) - Delete - Remove
(Dissendium!) - Open Hidden Passageway
(Colloportus) - is a spell that seals a door so that it cannot be opened
(Cheering Charm) - is a spell which makes another person happy. 
(Bewitched sleep) - is a spell that puts the victim to sleep.
(Annihilare) - is a door-unlocking charm. 
(Aresto Momentum) - Used to slow down an object or being that is moving. (cars)
(Aparecium) - Makes the invisable appear. 
(Finite Incantatem) - Stop Spell
(Episkey) - Heal
(Sonorus) - Booming Voice
(Scourgify) - purge, clean
(Reparoh) - Repairs target

--ELEMENTS--

(Deprimo!) - Cast a powerful wind during flight 
(Aguamenti) (Aqua Eructo) - Produces a jet of water. Rain.
(Confringo) - Blasting Curse
(Insendeo) - Sets fire to target
(Laticio Turos) - Projects a controled pillar of earth
(Maxima) - Unleash, example fans the fire
(Glisamour) - Casts vivid hues of nature along your path
(Levitrus Sun) - Sun Rise
(Luna Accendio!) - Moon Rise 
(I Summon a Great Storm) - storm weather
(Atmospheric Charm) - a spell that modifies or creates weather conditions.

--Advanced Support Spells--

(Levitrus) - Lift, Summon into sky
(Portus) - Make Portal
(Apparate!) - Spin to make things blur then teleport, destination and determination
(Protean) - Morph into any form rapidly  
(Inanimahtus ConjUrus) - Conjure Summons
(Soul) - Call your soul body
(Gaia) - Connect clearly with your silver cord from the center of the Earth for astral projection
(Akasha Portal) - Cast light objects (shoot holograms from the ground)
(Aura) - full bubble of aura around you
(Invisibility Charm) - a spell used to render a target area invisible.
(Engorgeeoh) - Grow target in size (go giant)
(Redoseoh) - Shrink

--Dueling Defence and Nightmare Protection--

(I call on the Seven Archangels for Protection) - Michael, Gabriel, Raphael, Uriel, Sealtiel, Jegudiel, Raziel - (use for protection from evil) 
(Axelo) - Shield charm against curses.
(Protego Horribilis) - is type of Shield Charm which protects an area against highly Dark Magic.
(Impervius) - Repel Charm (Casts an impenatrable shield)
(Protego) - Cast a shield of invisablity and illusion around caster
(Salvio Hexia) - Protect Against Hexes
(Expulso!) - Drive out - Force Out - Expel - Banish
(Shadowcloak) - For walking around
(Expelliarmus!) - Disarm - Deflects Spell (jet of scarlet light)
(Expecto Patronum) - Summon Animal Gaurdian Spirit 
(Riddikulus) - Take Amusing Form
(Homenum Revelio) - Reveal Person - Entity  
(Homorphus) - Revert to Normal Form 
(Obscuro) - Blocks target's vision
(Confundoh) - Causes confusion
(Immobulus) - Immobilize
(Impedimenta) - Hinder Progress Toward Caster
(Petrificus Totalus) - Petrify - Hold Stiff 
(Specialis Revelio) - Reveal Secrets - Magical Properties
(Silencio) - Silence Immediatley
(MufleeAHto) - Deaden a sound, making it more difficult to hear
(Langlock) - A jinx that glues the target's tongue to the roof of his or her mouth

--Offensive Attack Spells--

(Sectumsempra) - equivalent of an invisible sword, slashing the target repeatedly
(DehFundeeoh) - Causes deep gauges or hollows to appear in target area
(Stupefy!) - Strike Senseless - Renders the target of the spell unconscious; (this spell is hurled in a bolt of red light)
(Fiendfyre) - Cursed fire made of abormal size and heat, (Fire takes the shapes of gigantic fiery beasts)
(Avada Kedavra) - Causes a bright green flash and a rushing noise; the curse causes instant death to the victim. (ah-VAH-dah keh-DAV-rah)
(Reductoh) - Blasts solid objects out of the caster's path
(Exivo) - Shoots arrows from wand
(Rictusempra) - Splitting spell
(Nymphus) - Casts lightning bolts
(EvanESko" - Makes target vanish into nothing
(Confundus) - Confound, confuse
(Ohpugnoh) - Casts summons
(Legilimens) - Delve's into target's mind allowing you to read their memories
(Bedazzling Hex) - Dazzles target
(Jelly Legs, Arms, Brain Jinx)
(Conjunctivis) - Hurts the eyes and vision of the target
(Dihfindoe) - Spell that cuts something open
(Petrificus Totahlus) - Turns the victim's entire body stiff and rigid
(Incarsirus) - Imprisons target in vines
(Immobulus) - Renders target immobol
(Furnunkyoolus) - Curse, causes boils to break out all over opponent's face
(Lehvicorpus) - Dangles the target person upside-down by the ankle in mid-air. 

--Misilanious-

"Pensieve" - removes and contains memories to be seen (Sort your sub-conscious)
Charm With Flight"
Supersensory Charm"
Feather Light Charm"
Dragonhide Glove Charm"
Gripping Charm" - For broome
Gripping Charm" - Cast when you psychokenetically throw your opponant
Permanent Sticking Charm"
Undetectable Extension Charm" - Increase Inner Spatial Volume*

----------


## zebrah

Mad props on assembling all of these. Some are just harry potter spells but that's still cool. 

If these work for you that's great. For me personally, I can just think about most of these things and make them happen instantly. But if you're having trouble this could be helpful.

I'm also moving this to dream control.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Ya, J.K. Rowling's spell list was really inspiring to me. Got lot's of my own stuff in there too!*

----------


## LucidRaider

Epomeno - Bring next random dream to you
Nerochitis - Sink into the ground
Fos - Summon a magical light to guide you when lost.
Opseon - Summon a magical light to give you acrobatic abilities
Sonus - Generate beautiful music
Signius - Saves you from a long fall with light
Lisiminonia - Brings you to a meaningful area
Tyrus - Generates an earth blast

 :tongue2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by LucidRaider


Sonus - Generate beautiful music



epic keep going guys*

----------


## nqwDE

Eros and cupid are the same people, so are Venus and Aphrodite...

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by TraceFleeman


Eros and cupid are the same people, so are Venus and Aphrodite...



Ok, thanks for the info*

----------


## Ctharlhie

Summoning a full moon sounds really useful for shapeshifting  :tongue2: 

'Levitas' - Lowered or zero gravity 
'Demoliri' - Knock down walls if you're unable to escape a room, may also knock down buildings
'Multiplis' - Create copies of object/person
'Galacticus' - Teleport to space
Found this site for inspiration on Latin/Greek names for spells  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by Ctharlhie


Found this site for inspiration on Latin/Greek names for spells 



wow, ty so much, great link*

----------


## pepsibluefan

Voidos - Sends unwanted creatures and entities into another dimension which they cannot escape.

----------


## nqwDE

DARK SPELL BOOK
Raddio (Pronounced "R A DY OH") Open Dark Worm Hole
Draco magne convoca - Summon Spirit
Draco - Summon Dragon
Comes Tenebrae- Bring Darkness

----------


## dreamerJon23

*great spells Trace, thanks everyone for the additions*

----------


## pllplp

I have recently done:
 "Shadow Clone Jutsu"-make clones of yourself
"Transformation Jutsu"-transform yourself 
If you really want to add a bunch more stuff i am sure someone has a list of all the "jutsus" from naruto.

----------


## Spyguy

While we're at the naruto thingy...

SHARINGAN! - increase dream clarity 
AMATERASU - ignites anything in sight with uniutputtable black flames
CHIDORI STREAM - releases a powerful electric stream from all over your body

----------


## dreamerJon23

*(God Body) - Summon the form of a perfect body*

----------


## Optiphobia

Hey mate, I just woke up from a LD, and I thankfully remembered to try your method, here are the shortened results:

LD started in a building, went outside, it was sunset, wanted to try: "Lumos maxima", but i remembered it in-dream as "Lumify" idk why, but it didn't work anyways. Second spell was "Resolve", First time i tried it, didn't work, so i shouted it, and it actually did made the dream kinda more Vivid, but i think it increased my awareness!

Anyways, I'll be trying it again tonight because i think your idea is great, because from my experience, trying to do the harder stuff such as transformation and such, leads to premature awakening, and linking words to actions probably will solve this.

I'll keep you updated!,
-Optiphobia

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Thanks a lot for the comment. I'm glad to hear you've had some success trying this out. It takes a bit of inspiration to make these work, just be innovative about your level of belief and that should help. Lumos and Resolve are 2 of the more useful spells I use so I'm glad you tried them. Best of luck, and keep me updated on your success.*

----------


## Zoth

I usually tend to scream "OMEGA" when I want to protect myself from something (like some sort of shield).

This is a great idea and I confess I've never thought on using words to control the dream. I tend to use gestures (like poinint up and down when I want to duplicate something), but If I could associate ennervate to mental clarity in the dream it would really help to stabilize my LD, thanks for posting  ::D:

----------


## mcwillis

There was a good thread on ld4all where members were making sigils under the chaos system of magick and were having good results in inducing lucids.  Below is an excellent guide to making a magickal sigil.

Sigil Magic

----------


## Shinice

The spells are too hard to remember, which is, not catchy enough for my mind to accept.
And therefore I won't be able to remember them when I'm lucid.
Anyway, I'm having troubles with casting lightning and shooting arrows currently.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by Shinice


Anyway, I'm having troubles with casting lightning and shooting arrows currently.



It just takes a bit of self belief*

----------


## Shinice

I really did believe it will work, however...
I can shout 100 times of the lightning spell and--> nothing came out, and having all DCs looking at me...
I'm  able to shoot magical arrows around 7 times--> Only. nothing came out after that...
I could create a barrier--> that even a bottle can pass through...
I'm more to evasive spells like flying, teleporting, creating portals, mind control and soul transfer to another DC.

----------


## MischiefManaged

I use spells a lot and there is no difficulty in remembering any of them if you really love it  :smiley:  Lumos, Sectumsempra and Bombarda are my life savers X) I have yet to conjure patronus - fascinating thing.

----------


## Spyguy

Spells can be epic, they make good use of the verbal element that is often forgotten in LD's. I used 'katsu!' in a dream lately to blow up 3 helicopters and a boat that were attacking me (deidara from naruto shipluden shouts 'katsu!' every time he ignites his explosives)

----------


## Taffy

Great list! must have taken a very long time to put together. I'm going to use protean in my next lucid.

----------


## Coomic

I've had trouble flying in my lucid dreams, so hopefully this will help.

Spell: Avis Volare (To fly)

----------


## Texture

Wow you put a lot of time into this I'm impressed.  :smiley: 
This looks like a mix from Eragon, mythology, Harry Potter, and Star trek ( :/ )

----------


## Texture

Oh yeah avada kadavara ALWAYS works for me

----------


## Taffy

The spell worked for me. Thanks!

----------


## Lion

Brisingr, a burst of fire from your hands.

----------


## StaySharp

Isn't it a little bit early to let this thread die?

There's a lot of cool stuff here, I bet this is able to inspire quite a few people. I wasn't really able to cast some spells in my dreams yet, but I came up with quite enough to test already. 
But I'm sepecifically missing 2 spells here:

Haste (or Jikankasoku) - Make someone faster (likely yourself, so everything else will seem slower)
Stop (or Jikanteishi) - Make someone or something completly stop in time.

And what about some more directly dream related (and probably a lot harder to learn) spells?
World Severing Seal - Keeps you inside of the dream until you release the spell
Lucidity Visor - Summons a device that will always inform you about your current dream state, thus keeping you from slipping away from lucidity
Connect to ... - Dream Sharing command

----------


## Stirred

If there's something or someone I don't like, I just use "FUCK OFF".

Works every time.

----------


## Sageous

Okay, here's what I don't get about this thread...

I understand the fascination with magic in the waking world, since we would all love to have a way to manipulate reality with nothing more than a few well chosen words.  But in the dreaming world you _can_ manipulate your dream reality with nothing more than a thought... in essence, dreaming _is_ the waking world magical fantasy come to life, and no special words or actions are needed to change that reality. Lucid dreaming is a way to enjoy that fantasy with waking world awareness.

So, if you already enjoy the potential of total magical power in your dreams, especially when lucid, wouldn't any words, spells, or actions you choose be just as effective as any others?  After all, it's your intentions and focus that matter, not spells. 

Are these words simply meant to help dreamers focus on what they can already do?  If so, I guess that makes some sense.  But again, dreamers might get better results if they invent their own words or actions to gain focus, rather than struggle to remember someone else's words -- a process that could backfire for some, I think.

Bottom line -- aside from being a nice tool for focus, are spells in dreams really necessary?  

  .. not looking to cause trouble here; I'm honestly having trouble with the basic concept.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*@Sageous, you can focus more powerful intent with this
and yes any inspirational words are as effective of any others
I definitely recommend making ur own spells, on the spot is fine
it's just a tool to focus achieving an objective
this list was supposed to be a community creation
tell me if this didn't answer all of your questions*

----------


## StaySharp

Right, a thread like this is a tool and a inspiration for people. It motivates you to connect something with certain changes you regulary apply to dreams. Or in other words, to invent your own spells.
Not to mention that this can increase lucidity. Well before I even made an account on DV my girlfriend already told me about that she applies dream commands, pretty much the same as spells. In her case for example one of these spells is "Exitus", if someone should die but is for some reason really stable against normal attacks. If you get used to use these commands in dreams, within a dream you might start using the spells occasionally, and noticing that yourself might likewise make you lucid.

But yeah, I wouldn't go through the trouble of trying to remember some spells. I would just come up with something that sounds logical to me and thus sticks to my mind by itself.

----------


## Naiya

Gotta have Fireball from Slayers.  :wink2: 

It's a fireball that explodes on contact....my personal favorite.

----------


## fOrceez

Keep the awesome spells coming, guys  ::D:  Work that creativity of yours!

----------


## WDr

> Okay, here's what I don't get about this thread...
> 
> I understand the fascination with magic in the waking world, since we would all love to have a way to manipulate reality with nothing more than a few well chosen words.  But in the dreaming world you _can_ manipulate your dream reality with nothing more than a thought... in essence, dreaming _is_ the waking world magical fantasy come to life, and no special words or actions are needed to change that reality. Lucid dreaming is a way to enjoy that fantasy with waking world awareness.
> 
> So, if you already enjoy the potential of total magical power in your dreams, especially when lucid, wouldn't any words, spells, or actions you choose be just as effective as any others?  After all, it's your intentions and focus that matter, not spells. 
> 
> Are these words simply meant to help dreamers focus on what they can already do?  If so, I guess that makes some sense.  But again, dreamers might get better results if they invent their own words or actions to gain focus, rather than struggle to remember someone else's words -- a process that could backfire for some, I think.
> 
> Bottom line -- aside from being a nice tool for focus, are spells in dreams really necessary?  
> ...



I think that people are used to spells and magic from books and movies. In a lucid dream, it can be hard for someone(me included) to just make things happen from nothing. With spells I think you get more expectations and belief that it will work, and because of that, it will work!  :wink2:  :smiley:

----------


## Sageous

^^ Okay; I can certainly agree with that.  I would suggest, though, that they come up with their own spells, as this would make them both more meaningful and easy to remember.

----------


## Twisty

Xzibitrius: Puts a dream in your dream so you can be lucid in your lucid

----------


## FancyRat

I'll definitely try 'lumos maxima' as dark LDs are something I struggle with and of course I'll remember it because of HP  :tongue2:  Once I produced a pocket watch that I clicked to make things brighter and it worked really well.

----------


## juroara

Wow! Lots of fun spells! Too many to remember.

I've used "Holy Light" - that was actually inspired by a video game not church, lol. Create light in your palm to ward off evil demons.

"Shield!" - very reliable. Create a magical shield around your entire body that blocks all attacks. Or just scream "Psychic Shield!"

I've recently discovered a new kind of spell with really awesome results - simply tell your subconscious earnestly "Thank you for this lucid dream!!" Try it try it!

----------


## Naiya

I have another one from Slayers -- Zelas Gort. AKA summon jellyfish.  ::D:  I was dared to try this, and when I did it in my lucid, it started raining jellyfish. The townspeople formed an angry mob and chased me out, lol.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*lmao, that's amazing Naiya*

----------


## outsourcefirm

This is a strategy and I acknowledge I've never believed on using thoughts to management the wish. I usually use actions (like poinint up and down when I want to replicate something), but If I could connect ennervate to psychological understanding in the wish it would really help to secure my LD, thanks for posting

----------


## Anukramet

Here's some d&d spells for inspiration!

SRD:Sorcerer/Wizard Spell List - D&D Wiki

----------


## LucidRaider

*Mental Magic Spell Book!*:


*Thyma - View your memories.
Oram - View a psychic vision.
Erogu - Astral Project.
Rotist - Answers questions.
Frasimeta - Translates languages, Even Ancient or Unknown texts.
Diokota - Highlights pin points, such as items, weapons or energies that may be of interest to you.
Apose - Lets you view psychically.
Anasthika - Makes beings unconscious.
Diasoro - Brings you to a really fun dreamscape.
Spíti - Brings you to your sanctuary, a safe place.
Sevdái - Generates illusions.
Genosi - Brings you to a library to learn about anything.
Frikero - Brings you to a scary dreamscape.
Aorato - Turns you invisible for 20 seconds.
Aliní - Gives you an adrenaline rush.
Othisí - Returns your stamina to full strength.
Perofalo - Generates incredible food.*

----------


## dreamerJon23

*





 Originally Posted by LucidRaider


Mental Magic Spell Book!:



Big fan of this stuff*

----------


## Lmrhone

OMG!!! I knew I wasn't the only one who used spells to make things happen in LD's. My top 2 tv shows from where I expect spells to work is both Harry Potter and Ben 10, when Gwen uses spells it's AMAZING because she does them with grace but at the same time power. My goal is to be at or above her level of spell performance and use her anodite powers. Can't wait to get lucid tonight. I also use Naruto for certain stuff. I'M JUST IN LOVE WITH EVERY POSSIBLE SPELL IN LD'S

----------


## WuChi

lol dreamdimensions do u really remember all those spells O.o to much like for me I get spells once by DC was couple all had 2 weird words I use just 2 - flying and fire ball both work nicely a throw this paper use flying spell twice but when a fight with large fish a forget what was the spell for fireball still when I woke up there is no such a power in universe that I will remember those words I prefer trust me instinct but all the idea is good I will try make some spells in my LD's

----------


## CallmeSkarr

Valdoom - Powerful sound wave, similar to "FUS RO DAH"<---youtube that (needs to be shouted)

----------

